# What happened with DDR3 prices?



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2016)

So my birthday is coming up and I was going to see about getting more ram because I keep dinging my 16GB limit. I was trying to find my same kit to add on and the price literally jumped $30.







Like, what the hell happened? It's like this for tons of different manufacturers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2016)

Production is moving to DDR4, DDR3 supply is drying up.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 22, 2016)

Just like what happened to DDR2 prices and availability when DDR3 came in.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 22, 2016)

Toothless said:


> So my birthday is coming up and I was going to see about getting more ram because I keep dinging my 16GB limit. I was trying to find my same kit to add on and the price literally jumped $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The industry has moved on. DDR3 is no longer current.  Prepare for prices to rise even more.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2016)

There's definitely no collusion there.  They all just ran out at the same exact time.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 22, 2016)

i7Baby said:


> Just like what happened to DDR2 prices and availability when DDR3 came in.



Yup same old story.

Although he could just pick up some 1600 for about 38$ per 8GB the difference is not worth being bothered about.

And some of that Samsung ram clocks well too.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 22, 2016)

I was looking up the price off ddr4 ,the same brand model and type as the ones in my pc, when I got mine they were~ 80(local) a piece  bought this spring, nowadays over 100 a piece.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The industry has moved on. DDR3 is no longer current.  Prepare for prices to rise even more.




Be a good time to max my board out to 64GB "unofficially" (no sense in high bandwidth memory if its not utilized to the fastest anyway)


----------



## Frick (Oct 22, 2016)

4GB modules still look kinda cheap. Still a far cry from when they were at their highest prices. I wish I had cash to nab some 8GB modules, but alas. 





(prices in SEK)


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2016)

Well I wonder if two 4GB sticks with my two 8GB sticks would be okay?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2016)

Don't see why not. I've done that very thing, mixing pairs of different sizes, even different speeds...for years and through the generations of PC's. My home server runs 2X4GB and 2x8GB, so I have 24GB...the 2x4GB is 2133 CL11 1.6v, 2x8GB 1600 CL9 1.5v, but all of it runs at 1600, CL9, 1.5v...no issues. 

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...though I recommend getting something close to the same spec as what you're running. But as-long-as both kits can run at least a common speed, i.e. 1600 CL9 @ 1.5v which most DDR3 kit's I've deployed in recent years can...I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 22, 2016)

Well it seems to be not only DDR3 but 4 as well.
http://www.game-debate.com/news/21600/price-of-ddr4-memory-is-rising-dramatically


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2016)

Yup. /Agree with the above. you can match just fine. I'm at 32, and glad I grabbed when I did. Probably move to a DDR4 next year sometime, just gotta make sure I'm not OS locked on my processor.


edit: hmm, thanks devon... have to read the article and see what's up


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2016)

Hopefully DDR3 drops a bit soon. If not I guess I'll get another 2x4 kit and start saving for whatever is after Kaby Lake.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 22, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Be a good time to max my board out to 64GB "unofficially" (no sense in high bandwidth memory if its not utilized to the fastest anyway)



https://www.amazon.com/Samsung®-PC3-10600-Precision-Workstation-Snpp9rn2c/dp/B01C7YT9VC/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1477141906&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=samsung+ddr3&psc=1



Toothless said:


> Well I wonder if two 4GB sticks with my two 8GB sticks would be okay?



As Kursah said, it's fine just a bit of a balancing game done it my self a few times,  half the time higher spec means higher voltage, now you can get lower spec but lower voltage and a lot of the time it's the same ram.

If your just gaming 4x4GB ( =12GB ) sticks should be good just make sure you put them in the right slots and you might have to swap them around on the board.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2016)

Unfortunate when you consider that moving to a DDR4 platform is still unnecessary and given how well the Sandybridge era chips have held up, there won't be much reason to in the near future either. Therefore people who just want to throw another 8 or 16gb in their computer because DDR3 SHOULD be less costly given it's age, are out of luck. 

I am glad I got 32GB for my server when I could.

Having said that, 16GB on a gaming desktop is fine. ARK is the only fullscreen program I've used that took more than 10GB. And yes, you do still keep your pagefile on, just set it to system managed and stick it onto a mechanical storage HDD.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2016)

I was wondering when this would happen. I bought a few sets about 2 months ago


----------



## Flow (Oct 22, 2016)

It will take some time though for ddr3 to disappear. With s1150 still widely available.

Funny, I had the same feeling couple weeks back and saw my current ram vaporize in the webstores. But after ordering it, all those webstores shortly after regained full stock of ddr3 ram.
So I'm glad I was in time (or maybe long overdue?) but apparently I still have plenty of time in the present.
All ram do seem to be more expensive currently.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2016)

AsRock said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung®-PC3-10600-Precision-Workstation-Snpp9rn2c/dp/B01C7YT9VC/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1477141906&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=samsung+ddr3&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Already got 16GB in lol, might aswell grab 16GB modules haha, by the way 4×4 is 16.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 22, 2016)

They price hike on purpose so when holidays sales are offered you say oh shit what a deal but it's the same price before the hike.


----------



## SimJett (Oct 23, 2016)

natr0n said:


> They price hike on purpose so when holidays sales are offered you say oh shit what a deal but it's the same price before the hike.


I would go along with this. 35% increase comparing ddr3 from when I purchased 6 weeks ago. 20% increase on ddr4 I purchased 3 weeks ago. Will check again during the holidays


----------



## Jetster (Oct 23, 2016)

No this is normal mark up with demand continuing and no production. It happen every time ram changes.  They don't make there Holliday mark ups so obvious


----------



## Folterknecht (Oct 23, 2016)

Just upgraded my aunts P67 Sandybridge system (incl. 2500K) today from 2x 2GB with 2x 4GB to 12GB - took some tinkering in the BIOS settings (timings, multis ...) to get it work - just plugging them in resulted in bootlops. Was visiting her and checking her PC that I build years ago and thought to myself: "Better now before the DDR3 prices explode than in a year or two."
While I was at it, I swaped the the 120GB Intel 320 for a MX200 with 240GB. Now that machine will run smoothly for the next ~4 years without any performance problems. Sandybridge 2500K - best CPU ever when it comes to usable lifespan.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2016)

Folterknecht said:


> Just upgraded my aunts P67 Sandybridge system (incl. 2500K) today from 2x 2GB with 2x 4GB to 12GB - took some tinkering in the BIOS settings (timings, multis ...) to get it work - just plugging them in resulted in bootlops. Was visiting her and checking her PC that I build years ago and thought to myself: "Better now before the DDR3 prices explode than in a year or two."
> While I was at it, I swaped the the 120GB Intel 320 for a MX200 with 240GB. Now that machine will run smoothly for the next ~4 years without any performance problems. Sandybridge 2500K - best CPU ever when it comes to usable lifespan.


Gotta agree here... Mine's still strolling right along, no issues to speak of. Not a Crisis killer, but I don't play Crisis anyway   Got tons of room on the hard drive, and tons of memory.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2016)

I for one am happy for the increase in price, certainly won't make it any harder to sell the ram from my systems when I upgrade

 I actually noticed about five or six months ago how ddr4 was actually less expensive than DDR3 ,all though I've been through this many many times it never occurred to me the DDR3 was on its way out


----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2016)

shite just in the moment i decided to swap ram, noticed that high price and decided to start an investigation since here in my country everything its expensive, then found that ram its getting a raise on prices... 

Regards,


----------

